# I drink 4 Snapples a day: gas, bloating, distention, cramps



## bigpluto (May 5, 2011)

Hi guysI was diagnosed about 10 years ago with IBS. Thankfully my symptoms haven't been severe and in fact I only have a series of symptoms like heavy gas or diarrhea maybe once or twice a month. Sometimes more, but it's never usually enough to be too worried about it. I take Probiotics every day and that's about it. I've also recently been told that my symptoms are stress related (which is probably what brings things on once or twice a month, but whenever I have an instant episode it's usually during stress-related times). I'm also pretty lactose intolerant (gas most times I drink milk) and actually grew up completely allergic to dairy. I grew out of the allergy but still have issues with it.Anyhow, one of things that I've struggled with over the last few years is finding something to drink regularly when going out or at home. Water always tends to bloat me and give me cramps. Fizzy drinks aren't great. So I settled on Energade a while back but after drinking 3-4 a day I ended up feeling less than healthy, with stomach cramps from time to time. So I did some research on the ingredients and there are ingredients in the drink that aren't good for you when drinking it in volume. So I stopped. I then alternated between lemonade, ginger ale and others -- but these were fizzy. So about 4 months ago I switched to Snapple (the mango madness flavour) and I've been drinking about 4 of them a day. It's all I drink. Now, I'm just coming out of the second 'episode' I've had in this time and I wanted to know what you thought. On day 1 of the 'episode' I get intense gas-related cramps in the evening. During the night gas/belching/bloating gets mental. Day 2 morning and I'm so bloated I could float, with alternating cramps. Day 3 it starts easing off. Day 4 I'm about 95% better and by Day 5 it's ok again. So here's the question: does drinking something like Snapple every day contribute in any way that you guys know of to IBS symptoms? Or do I just put this down to stress again? What is a safe drink to drink when on an aeroplane or at a restaurant or when visiting a foreign country? I took a trip to New York last year and ended up having terrible IBS symptoms (wild gas, bloating) that I eventually put down to drinking sodas with high fructose corn syrup (which we don't have in any of our drinks in South Africa). I don't have constipation at all and go regularly every day. It's just the gas, bloating and occasional diarrhea.Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

You need to find a clean source of water. All of the water in usa is toxic because it has fluoride added into it.A reverse osmosis water filtration system would be a very good idea. It would get rid of all the hormones out of the water as well.Also if you want to look here is my safe foods diet. I fully control my IBS-D by just eating these foods.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/139686-would-this-be-okey/scroll to the bottom of that link to see my post of my safe foods Also as for your snapple it does not have aspartame in it does it? Aspartame is extremely deadly.http://aspartame.ca/page_a13.html


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe if you have a bottle on hand can you list the ingredients.Water shouldn't bloat unless A)you guzzle it too much at once







your sodium intake is too high and so you retain water. I still have to say that water is the best choice because the more additives and junk you add to it to make a "so called" juice the worse it can be on your system. From what I see you saying, I would say the snapple isn't doing any good for you. I don't know what else would be easy to drink. Apple juice and other fruit juices can be hard on people with IBS. What about diluting them with water and just sipping on them rather than drinking full glass all at once.If you are lactose intolerant how do you meet your dairy requirements. Do you drink soy milk ? have you tried almond milk ? Rice milk tends to be easy on stomaches I hear but it doesn't have the full dairy requirement. I would try and just sip water throughout the day, rather than having a glass of water.I would like to know about the snapple ingredients though if you get a chance. thanks


----------



## bigpluto (May 5, 2011)

ziggy7 said:


> You need to find a clean source of water. All of the water in usa is toxic because it has fluoride added into it.A reverse osmosis water filtration system would be a very good idea. It would get rid of all the hormones out of the water as well.Also if you want to look here is my safe foods diet. I fully control my IBS-D by just eating these foods.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/139686-would-this-be-okey/scroll to the bottom of that link to see my post of my safe foods Also as for your snapple it does not have aspartame in it does it? Aspartame is extremely deadly.http://aspartame.ca/page_a13.html


Brilliant, thanks for the reply - and the safe foods list - Ziggy. I'll definitely have a look. Are there any safe bottled waters worth drinking in the US when I'm over there again? Like Poland Spring etc?And no, this Snapple doesn't have aspartame -- I learnt that lesson the hard way too a few years ago. I think it's very high in sugar though, which is what I'm wondering is perhaps the cause of the IBS symptoms? It's so difficult finding anything safe to drink other than water!


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

ziggy7 said:


> You need to find a clean source of water. All of the water in usa is toxic because it has fluoride added into it.A reverse osmosis water filtration system would be a very good idea. It would get rid of all the hormones out of the water as well.Also if you want to look here is my safe foods diet. I fully control my IBS-D by just eating these foods.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/139686-would-this-be-okey/scroll to the bottom of that link to see my post of my safe foods Also as for your snapple it does not have aspartame in it does it? Aspartame is extremely deadly.http://aspartame.ca/page_a13.html


HMM drinking water is toxic from a tap ? I am not so sure about that one...


----------



## bigpluto (May 5, 2011)

TVgirl said:


> Maybe if you have a bottle on hand can you list the ingredients.Water shouldn't bloat unless A)you guzzle it too much at once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply TVgirl. You raise a good point about guzzling water. In the past, when I used to drink it, I'd find myself just getting through a glass as quickly as possible because I hadn't had any for 4 hours or because it was just so damn bland The Snapple ingredients are, to my my mind, pretty safe IBS-wise. This was one of the reasons I switched to it. The ingredients are:watersugarkiwi juice concentratenatural flavorscitric acidmango pureevegetable juicebeta carotene (for color)As for the replacement milks, I've never tried them to be honest. But I just love the taste of full cream milk, which is why I try not to have it that often and save up a day every week to have some. But I would never touch milk when going out or having to meet someone or while travelling because I know what that does to me. But even at its worst, milk has never had this long-term 2-day gas/bloating/cramps effect on me that I've been experiencing lately.


----------



## bigpluto (May 5, 2011)

wow, thanks to you TVgirl i've just done a search on google for 'citric acid' (which for some reason i hadn't checked until now) and have a look at this:http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~vclarke/citric.html (which wikipedia linked to from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_intolerance)This woman suffered from IBS symptoms -- gas, bloating, nausea, the whole bang shoot. And migraines can be linked to citric acid too -- I've had more headaches the last couple of weeks just thinking about it now too.This is too scary. It seems all you can do in this world is drink water and cook your own food from raw ingredients. Anything bought from anywhere is likely to poison you or cause IBS symptoms. Depressing, but I'm glad to have found this out about citric acid. The link also says that: most of the citric acid that's used as a food additive is mould extract. (Yeast allergy sufferers have to avoid it for exactly that reason, apparently).


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the information that is interesting. I think I might experiment now too !!Oh and when you feel up to it try almond milk. It is declicious and it doesn't taste like a bland diety taste like soy. It has a nice flavor especially the chocolate !!!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

bigpluto said:


> Thanks for the information that is interesting. I think I might experiment now too !!Oh and when you feel up to it try almond milk. It is declicious and it doesn't taste like a bland diety taste like soy. It has a nice flavor especially the chocolate !!!


You want to be staying FAR away from soy milk and Tofu.only Miso, Tempeh and Natto soys are safe to eat. They are the only soys i know of that get the toxins out of a soy bean.soy lethicin is BAD too. But im not sure about soy sauce.http://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert/1624-cruel-and-unusual-punishment-soy-diet-for-illinois-prisonersAs read in this link all these prisoners are suffering horribly and are having horrible stomach problems.If you drank large amounts of soy for women it would mess up your menstruation as well. But it will come back when you stop eating soy.


----------

